# Pls help me convert this amount of dry cat food?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

My cats went for a checkup today to see how Muffins heart and Rolos teeth are now. Muffins heart murmur is the same and Rolos teeth are a bit better. She's only got a bit of tartar on the one tooth at the back of each side, one side more than the other. They are both overweight and especially Rolo. 
Of course for their health, and Muffins heart I want to get them to a normal weight. Seeing as they are indoor cats it might be a bit slow going but at least I can monitor them and play with them more. 
Everyones feeling quite lazy I'm these winter months.

So the vet said to give them 25% less food than they're having now. She said to stick to the dry purina one make and to look at the RDA on the back for the weight of cat. She said to aim for giving them a RDA based on a 5/5 nd a half kg cat so it will help them lose. Looking on the back of the bag it says a 4-6 kg cat will need 65-100g daily. So I estimated it roughly to be about 75g then for a cat weighing 5/5 and a half. 
Now there's no measuring cup with the food and the only one I got is one for iams dog food and it measured it by type of food so that's no good. I got kitchen scales but they are very confusing. I converted 75g to ounces on the net and it came up with 2 and a half ounces. It looks like hardly anything! Surely that's not right? And if it is, how do I split that up to three meals a day? They'll be having only a couple of dry bits and that's it per meal, poor things! 
This conversion didnt even say what type of thing it was converting such ad cereal, for example and so cat food might be different. 

Can someone please tell me if you use the same brand and what you use to measure it correctly?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

75g is more like 3 ounces. the conversion is the same wether its elephants or rice crispies,lol.

just measure 3 ounces out on your scales, and if you want to make life easier for future meals, put that amount into a yogurt pot or similar and cut the top of level with the food.
then you have a scoop that hold a days allowance and you dont have to keep measuring it.

if she`s that overweight i`m suprised the vet hasnt got you on a `light` diet thats more bulky yet lower in calories?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. I will get a couple of airtight containers asap to store the food in and weight out three ounces tomorrow. 
They are both 6kg something. They have various types of this food to suit overweight, indoor, tartar control and all the rest of it. Just gotta try and get them both active now. I'll check all the different types of purina one and see if they all have the same RDA


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe I could use a measuring jug?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

no, a measureing jug measures volume not weight


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe try not putting it down for food at all, and if possible get them inspired to move around by carrying that amount of food around with you and regularly calling them to you (with their names or a shaken box, which was all my cat answered to) then rewarding them with the food 

Even if it is just moving them off their sunning spot to you on the sofa, but better if calling them upstairs or as far as you can. If you are anything like me you go all over the house 20 times a day only to find ANOTHER thing that needs putting away where you just came from so just remember to call the cats when you get there!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

just get yourself one of these, it'll keep them..

- in shape
- fit
- makes them use all their brain power
- makes them think
- makes them active etc etc etc

all mine - old, young, disabled LOVE it


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Wow thanks I'll definatly look for that. They are kinda fussy with their food type and routine though, even if I try to shake it up a bit. Where'd you get yours from?

My cats look when you whisper their name so no problem there, although Muffin does like his lie-ins in the morning sometimes.
I havnt an upstairs as I live in a flat, but trying to get activities for a couple of hours a day to get them active and exercising is gonna be hard.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

that board keeps them really active, and makes them use their brain, which is what you need for an indoor cat!

here is where i got mine, but i'm sure they'll pop up on ebay too 

you can put treats, or dry cat food, or wet cat food..

it can be put in the dishwasher too you see

Cat Activity Fun Board Cat Toys (All) for Sale


----------

